
Ask HN: Online Resources/Courses to Learn AR - thisistheend123
Hi, I am looking to use the lockdown to learn AR and maybe develop some project. 
What are some online resources to get started?
Thanks.
======
vladsanchez
[https://next.reality.news](https://next.reality.news)

